# 90 and 120 degree Diamond Drag Bits



## gdonham1 (Oct 31, 2011)

How do you define a 90/120 degree Diamond Drag bit in your CAM Software. The bits I have are Carbide3d 90 and 120 degree Diamond Drag spring loaded bits. Here is the url: Cutters

This is the csv file that Carbide Create uses to define tools for a custom tool. I have it partially populated but am wondering how to define it. Some software like Vetric have pre defined tools. Any help would be appreciated.


number​vendor​model​URL​name​type​diameter​cornerradius​flutelength​shaftdiameter​angle​numflutes​stickout​coating​metric​notes​machine​material​plungerate​feedrate​rpm​depth​cutpower​finishallowance​3dstepover​3dfeedrate​3drpm​503​Carbide3d​90 Dia Drag​







MC Etcher - Diamond Drag Bit


MC Etcher is our new 90 and 120-degree diamond drag bit. It is perfect for fine line engraving on composites, metals, and glass. MC Etcher is spring-loaded which makes it easy to engrave on uneven surfaces. The spring, which sits under the tip, allows it to adjust as it moves over the surface of...




shop.carbide3d.com



90D Diamond Drag​Dia Drag​0.25​​​0.25​90​​​​0​​Shapeoko​Brass​15​45​1​0.02​​​​​​


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

I don't use Carbide Create but looks like the diameter needs changed to 0.125 but the rest of the important parameters for the bit look okay. Have you tried an air cut using it to see if it looks like it would work properly?


----------

